# I said STAY!!!!



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

I have never claimed that Tempest is my best obedience dog! When I got her 6 years ago all I was interested in was agility and I put just enough obed on her to work for agility. Tempest does have rally titles but is really not an Obed dog. She has always pushed her stays and she thinks as long as she does not stand up she is technically still in a down stay. It is kind of funny and I never really cared to work on it but when I down her at the agility field and walk a course she crawls closer, usually when I am not looking!
This was taken at my Advanced agility class I teach and you can see the line in the sand she was making..... naughty dog!!


----------



## RenicDobe (Jul 28, 2011)

All I have to say is Thank You!! I was having a crappy day and that just put the biggest smile on my face!!!  love it! What a ham!


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

LMAO!!! That is funny!!!!


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

:rofl: oh no! LOL hahahaha~ yeah that does make the day that much better.. :clap: :goodpost:


----------



## Chevys And Pitties (Jul 24, 2011)

That was awesome!!! lol


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

LMFAO!! Awe the army man crawl! I love it when they do that!! Tempest is so funny he's like bump that mommy I am going to crawl LMAO!!


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

She is so naughty and one reason I just love her! The only time she holds a stay solid is when she is in agility at the start line, she knows if she breaks her stay there I will pull her off course and stick her in a crate. Nothing hurts her feeling more than not be able to play! lol


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

performanceknls said:


> She is so naughty and one reason I just love her! The only time she holds a stay solid is when she is in agility at the start line, she knows if she breaks her stay there I will pull her off course and stick her in a crate. Nothing hurts her feeling more than not be able to play! lol


Tell her she can come to my house where there are no rules LMAO!! Play all day just no humping allowed and that goes for all the dogs ! hahahahahaha


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

LOL!!!!!!!! niice!


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

hahaha that is funny, tika always did that when i had her in classes. the trainer would clear her throught to make me look back cause she norm did it when i was walking away. tempest is super cute love the vid


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

thats a riot, I love how she leaves a trail in the sand, hahahahaha


----------



## SideKick (Jul 18, 2011)

too cute. Bridgette will walk closer if i turn my back then slam back down into her sit stay. Crazy dogs


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

lollllllll thats so great


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

lol too cute!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

And you got on me for Xenas Stay!!! LMAO! Xena totally wins that! lol. That is so funny.


----------



## save_HUTCH (Aug 9, 2011)

I love the look she gives you at the end, haha.


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

Haha cute. My cousins dog will do that except he would do it when you were not looking. You'd turn around and he was closer to you without you seeing him move.


----------



## duckyp0o77 (Dec 5, 2008)

lmao her tails all waggin.. that is bailey all day long.


----------



## MISSAPBT (May 10, 2009)

Ahhh too cute I love the "TEMPEST!!!!" and that look, "WHAT ARE YOU TALKING ABOUT MOMA I HAVE BEEN HERE THE WHOLE TIME"


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Yeah she thinks she is pretty smart, most the time she does it when my back is turned. I was talking about a section of a course I had set for my students and they started laughing and was telling me she was crawling but every time I looked back she would stop. The only way I could tell she was moving was the line in the sand. So we got closer and set her up to video it. Tempest is a big ham she cracks me up! I hope a see a little bit of her personality show up in my new litter. They are half sisters and I would love if they had some of her traits.


----------



## aprilortego (Aug 23, 2010)

awwww hahahha Love it


----------



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

that was great!


----------



## Maximus146 (Apr 15, 2008)

LMAO must be a pitbull thing...I call it the army crawl!
Max does it too...I can't get mad at him when he does it it's so silly.
Thanks for sharing


----------



## PerfectPit (Aug 2, 2010)

That is too cute but you have to give her credit she didn't stand up to move lol.


----------



## MamaTank (Jun 12, 2011)

Hahaha, Keira does that sometimes too!


----------



## zohawn (Jun 8, 2011)

lol and thanks for posting,lub me some tempy!


----------

